# DP and oversleeping



## yuliam51375 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Have one of you suffering from DP,have overslept,and when you get up you feel like, may be that you can concentrate or everytime you are going to do something you feel like either with no concentration,or may be you feel like whenever you need to think to do something it feels like slow.*


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

YES, i feel that tremendously. Sometimes when i come to post on here, or reply to something, i find myself unable to come up with the appropriate words, and the text all seems blurry. Also, i find myself unable to concentrate or focus on long bodies of text. My brain will jump around or become blank.

In addition, sleep has become a major issue for me. I have always overslept, but i find myself CONSTANTLY fatigued as of late, as if im about to fall over any second. I dont know if the tiredness and fatigue are symptoms of a medical problem (adrenal fatigue syndrome), depression, or physical symptoms of DP. i just find myself tired all day long, no matter how many hours of sleep i get.


----------



## yuliam51375 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi insacitable.
Thanks for your reply,when I oversleep I get up not feeling tired but my DP feels more stronger,and if I have to do anything or talk or whatever I need to concentrate more,I dont feel tired or anything but if feels like I have to concentrate more.
am taking paxil 40 mg and I dont think it has to do with the pills because I've taken paxil before.
are you on any medications?


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

wake up like an hour earlier than you think you would if you just laid in bed. Regardless, if you can, go outside and sit down with a glass of water and get sun in your eyes.

Force your muscles to relax and your mind to focus on what you see, smell, feel, and hear. The deeper the DP/DR has a hold on you, the harder that is, and the longer it may take to get it right.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

yuliam51375 said:


> Hi insacitable.
> Thanks for your reply,when I oversleep I get up not feeling tired but my DP feels more stronger,and if I have to do anything or talk or whatever I need to concentrate more,I dont feel tired or anything but if feels like I have to concentrate more.
> am taking paxil 40 mg and I dont think it has to do with the pills because I've taken paxil before.
> are you on any medications?


I find that my DP is also very, very strong when I wake up, but unfortunately is accompanied with chronic fatigue as well. Also, concentrating and try to focus on stuff is difficult as well. Sometimes, when I try to reply to posts on here, I find it difficult to concentrate, even as I am writing this right now. It seems as if my head is not "all there."

My DP is bad from the time I wake up till around 7-ish. As the night progresses however, I find my DP lessening and becomes easier to cope with. It doesn't bother me as much. I'm curious as to why this is.

Yes, I'm on 4 meds right now (Lamictal, Remeron, Wellbutrin, & Abilify). I've been on this combination for a year, and it feels as though they have lost their effect. I feel as if they don't make a difference on my DP, so I know that me developing DP isn't related or induced by my medications. The lack of concentration, constant fatigue, and depersonalization seem to be independant of what I take.


----------



## spaced-out (Mar 28, 2008)

My DP is also worse on days when I oversleep and is better on mornings when I have to wake up earlier than usual. 
How DPDR relates to sleep is interesting and I wonder whether related chemical processes in our head could be defined (?) 
The same with naps during the day - they make feel a lot DPers much worse. In my case I dont have to actually even fall asleep, 
if I just lay down for some time during the day and then get , I feel worse.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I completly agree with how many of you feel. Please take the time to read this as I think i may be able to help those of you suffering with similar symptoms to me. I have had DP for 6 months. It came on after starting with migraines, which I had every 2 to 3 days until i went onto preventativve meds (this only trats the migraine not DP). My DP began after my second migraine with DR being the main symptom. I kept saying to my doctor, 'The world just dont look like its real and you dont even look like youre there but i know you are'. Yep, youve heard yourself saying it too.
Anyway, my doctors said that migraine causes DP and should have gone by now. So drawing a blank, referred me to a thrapist (ive not had an appontment yet)
However, I just knew there was something physically underlying causing both my DP and my migraine. So i started extensive research. Im sick of constantly guessing! I must also add that i do not suffer with anxiety and have never had a panic attack in my life.
With my DP, i noticed patterns would jump (like spotty carpets, gravel, stripy t-shirts ect) and days when i lie in i feel horendous! Light headed, alsost dizzy, hot/cold, REALLY Depersonalised, cant focus on anything, cant read as words wont stay still. I need the sleep though, i always get up feeling knackered but get more lively in the evenings. I took some time off work and woke up just to feed my horses in the mornings and for dinner in the eves. If undisturbed, i swear i could sleep for months!
The story behind my DP, i belive was an EXTREMLY stressful and traumatic relationship (broke up when i got ill 6 months agao have not heard from him since to am wondering while im still ill) and one of my doctors (a bit brash but always right) suggested stress as the cause but he never has time to explain to me. I had a notion recently that i may be suffering from adrenal fatigue. (Better at night, sleep that dosnt revive etc) i researched this and this is how i found this thread. It is worth looking into as with careful diet etc ones adreanals can right themselfs. I am going to post a new thread on the specific info i found out, so watch the site and i do hope that like me, this gives you some hope. Thanks for reading and good luck.


----------

